
Now that AI is debating. I’s wondering, what will remain impossible for it? - altsyset
https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/technology-44531132
======
altsyset
To hear that program argue, reason and reach logical conclusions was both
exciting and scary. Immediately, you would think what are some things they
won’t learn how to do? Why would humans be important? Indispensable?

